# Besoin de renseignement pour achat I-Book 12"



## bobby001 (5 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour, je viens du monde pc et je m'intéresse au monde Mac et au monde Linux par soif d'apprentissage mais avant je voudrais savoir plusieurs chose mais avant tout pardonner mon ignorance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

Est il possible d'installer un Linux à coté de Mac OS X ? (je voudrais me perfectionner en Linux et découvrir Mac en même temps), même via un VMWare ou un dual boot m'en fous, je veux savoir si c'est possible.

La carte Wifi Apple 54g respecte-t-elle bien les normes pour que je puisse ratacher le ibook à mon réseau 54G

Qu'elle est l'autonomie d'un ibook 12" G4 ?

Mac OS X reconnaît-il les HD Firewire formater en NTFS ?

Est il possible d'étendre sa garantie quelques mois après l'achat ?

Pour le moment la config qui m'intéresse :
IBook 12" G4 800 Mhz
256 Mo de Ram
HD de 60Go
Carte wifi
bluetooth
combo 

pour 1450

Existe t il des réductions pour étudiants ?

Les moins de l'ibook: le poids  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , pas de trackpoint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , peu de freeware


Dernière question bcp plus software : ma boite a des licences en volumes de office pour pc, puis je utiliser la version mac avec ce contrat de licence sans en acheter un nouveau ?

Si certaines de vos réponses ne me conviennent pas, je loucherais plutot du coté d'un PC portable X31 d'ibm pour y installer uniquement un linux  , mais j'aimerais bien découvrir le monde Mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juste pour info ici c'est pas la guerre PC vs MAC, j'ai déjà un PC Portable (un bijoux de technologie soit dit en passant) et je cherche pas à le remplacer, je veux un ibook pour apprendre le monde Mac (surfer dessus aussi) et si possible retoucher à linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc pas besoin de grosse puissance le 12" 800Mhz me convient très bien


----------



## maousse (5 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour !


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible d'installer un Linux à coté de Mac OS X ? (je voudrais me perfectionner en Linux et découvrir Mac en même temps), même via un VMWare ou un dual boot m'en fous, je veux savoir si c'est possible.


oui. En dual boot, (bien penser à son choix de partitions au départ, je crois que la méthode n'est pas la même qu'un dual boot sur pc, enfin, il y a des docs là dessus pour toutes les distros qui ont une version mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ou tu peux faire tourner dans os x des programmes X11. (télécharger les binaires mac ou les compiler toi même, il y a un système de gestion de package à la debian =&gt; fink )


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> La carte Wifi Apple 54g respecte-t-elle bien les normes pour que je puisse ratacher le ibook à mon réseau 54G  ?


oui


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elle est l'autonomie d'un ibook 12" G4 ?


un ibook 12" G3 600 (désolé, j'ai pas de G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ): 4H30 avec une batterie neuve en faisant gaffe (luminosité baissée, pas de cd, petite activité) et 3 heures en utilisation normale. (mais perso, je bouffe une batterie par an, remplacée par mon applecare, on y vient plus tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS X reconnaît-il les HD Firewire formater en NTFS ?


heu, jusqu'à jaguar, non, avec panther, je ne suis pas sûr, il en a été question, et je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer depuis. ça a été une rumeur (avec screenshot et tout et tout) mais je n'ai rien lu à ce propos depuis sa sortie.


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible d'étendre sa garantie quelques mois après l'achat ?


oui, tu peux racheter un contrat applecare avant la fin de la première année, qui étend la garantie pour 2 années supplémentaires (j'en ai un personnellement et je ne regrette pas, rien que pour le remplacement de batterie usée, ça fait deux en 2 ans pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Existe t il des réductions pour étudiants ?


oui, l'applestore éducation (lien en haut à gauche de l'applestore normal), il faut juste indiquer ton établissement scolaire, en gros, (5-10% de réduction, je ne suis pas très sûr, c'est variable en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Il y a aussi, pour les étudiants en informatique, le compte développeur étudiant, qui coute 100$ annuel et donne droit à un achat d'une machine à 20% de réduc sur l'applestore, en plus de documentation, mises à jour majeures de l'os par courier.


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Les moins de l'ibook: le poids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


les 2 premiers, je suis presque d'accord, mais les freewares ne sont pas ce qui manquent sur mac os x, au contraire.


			
				bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Dernière question bcp plus software : ma boite a des licences en volumes de office pour pc, puis je utiliser la version mac avec ce contrat de licence sans en acheter un nouveau ?


aucune idée, essaie de contacter microsoft, on sait jamais, mais ça me semble difficile. les versions mac et pc on leur propre tarification, les versions ne sont pas "synchro", ça m'étonnerait beaucoup de µsoft que ce soit possible. (il existe une version étudiants à ~150, je crois)


voilà voilà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère avoir été complet


----------



## bobby001 (5 Novembre 2003)

Intéressant la batterie bénéficie de la même garantie que le portable ? Dans le monde pc, si tu prends une garantie 3 ans, la batterie reste garantie uniquement 1 an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pour la batterie sur appele c'est donné à 6h environ, jespère atteindre au moins les 5h 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ca me botte bien, ce soir j'en parle à mon banquier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autre question : Ca donne quoi Virtual PC sur le dernier Mac OS X ?


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne quoi Virtual PC sur le dernier Mac OS X ?



En version 6 ça fonctionne bien. Je fais tourner Windows XP Pro sur mon PowerMac bi-G4/800 mais avec 2 Mo de cache L3 par proc ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'iBook et ses 256 Ko de cache L2. Alors je me demande aussi s'il y a un nette différence de perf...


----------



## Franzosx (6 Novembre 2003)

j'ai eu un 12''. c'est marrant un mois. 

je l'ai revendu parceque bosser la dessus c'est vraiement lourd pour les yeux.
Prend le 14'', vu la différence de prix, tu vas pas le regretter.


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Lol sur pc je suis sur un 14" en 1400X1050 et c'est très petit et je peux plus me passer de cette proportion, 12" en 1024X768 je trouve ca optimale donc ca me dérange pas, déjà le 12" est trop lourd mais le 14" est quasi un tank (selon mes critères), j'ai un T40p avec une batterie de 6h30 qui dépasse allégrement et pèse 400 Grammes à elle seule, et avec ca il pèse 2,4Kg batterie comprise, 2,7 pour un 14" avec une batterie standart faut pas abuser, autant apple sont très fort sur le poids de leur gros modèle autant le poids de leur petit sont mauvais


----------



## decoris (6 Novembre 2003)

le 12 trop lourd??? t'est tombé sur la tête??? trouve UN SEUL PC de moins de 1500 euros, avec un équipement identique à celui de l'ibook (combo, dd60, AirportEXtr, bluetooth, etc..) et qui pèse moins de 3kg... 
l'ibook est un poids plume, il pèse moins lourd que mon syllabus de mécanique des milieux continus (ou à peine plus alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

n'oublie pas qu'il est venu au prix putlic 4 x moins cher que ton IBM


----------



## Sir (6 Novembre 2003)

Pour une fois , je suis d'accord avec DECUS , l'ibook lourd ? Mais ca va pas ou quoi ?


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Totalement d'ac !! rapport prix/équipement/poids imbattable  !! même avec des machines avec des équipements bas de gamme et windaube !!

@+


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Je vous avez tapez un roman, mais ca n'est pas passé apparemment :/

Pour résumer oui très lourd comparé à tous les 12" présent sur le marché PC, le max que j'ai vu c'est un sony avec 2Kg, l'avantage du ibook c'est son prix, mais on arrive à trouver des 14" avec lecteur optique bcp plus léger que le ibook 12", ca doit faire bizzare d'entendre ca pour les mac users car pour vous le ibook est le plus léger des portables, mais de ce point de vue la Mac devrait faire des efforts, autant leur gros modèles sont légers autant les 12 et 14" sont "très" lourd, en comparaison des deux mondes


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2003)

Tu devrais les messages des mac-users jusqu'au bout cher ami !!
on n'a jamais que l'ibook était le plus léger, mais au vu de ce qu'il emporte avec lui et de son prix il se défend plutôt bien, très bien même

@+


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> pour vous le ibook est le plus léger des portables



Non. C'est le PowerBook 12"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(à équipement équivalent)


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Pas dit le contraire le prix est très intéressant, ce qui n'empeche que d'après  *MES*  critères il est lourd, mais c'est pas bien grave, par contre hors de question de prendre ce tank de 14" et 2,7Kg


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> par contre hors de question de prendre ce tank de 14" et 2,7Kg



Là je suis plutôt d'accord


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Question con  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : Est il possible de remplacer le touchpad par un touchpad 2 boutons ?


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

Je ne donne plus à manger au Troll !


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je ne donne plus à manger au Troll !



Lol, impensable de rester à un bouton alors que Mac OSX en gère plus :/ et en vadrouille ma mini souris logitech c'est pas l'idèal, avec un bouton on peut vraiment tout faire ?


----------



## Mulder (6 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> avec un bouton on peut vraiment tout faire ?



Presque. C'est juste un poil handicapant avec les shoot'em up all en réseau


----------



## bobby001 (6 Novembre 2003)

Quand je parle en vadrouille, c'est pour du net ou de la bureautique, j'ai pas l'intention de jouer dessus


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Quand je parle en vadrouille, c'est pour du net ou de la bureautique, j'ai pas l'intention de jouer dessus



Un bouton c'est tres bien, question d'habitude en fait.
Moi j'adore.


----------



## maousse (7 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS X reconnaît-il les HD Firewire formater en NTFS ?


oui, confirmé maintenant. Reste la question des perf. en lecture/écriture, aucune idée de ce que ça peut donner.

Et un seul bouton, on peut tout faire, c'est une question d'habitude. (et très peu de softs on absolument besoin du clic droit pour faire apparaitre un menu contextuel, et le control-clic, c'est pas dur, tu vas tellement t'habituer aux raccourcis claviers avec ctrl, option et command que ça ne gêne vraiment pas)


----------



## Zède (7 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> En version 6 ça fonctionne bien. Je fais tourner Windows XP Pro sur mon PowerMac bi-G4/800 mais avec 2 Mo de cache L3 par proc ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'iBook et ses 256 Ko de cache L2. Alors je me demande aussi s'il y a un nette différence de perf...



Est-ce bien logique de comparer un Powermac bipro 800 avec un iBook même G4 ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 L'architecture des 2 machines n'est pas du tout la même... Perso, je pense que XP Pro sur un iBook, ça doit un peu hard...


----------



## Mulder (7 Novembre 2003)

Zède a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien logique de comparer un Powermac bipro 800 avec un iBook même G4 ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord mais je répondais à la question "postée à l'origine par bobby001: Ca donne quoi Virtual PC sur le dernier Mac OS X ?" et pas sur l'iBook G4.

Mais sinon VPC sur l'iBook ça ne peut être qu'en dépannage, amha.


----------



## Zède (7 Novembre 2003)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord mais je répondais à la question "postée à l'origine par bobby001: Ca donne quoi Virtual PC sur le dernier Mac OS X ?" et pas sur l'iBook G4.



Autant pour moi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On est donc d'accord !


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avez tapez un roman, mais ca n'est pas passé apparemment :/
> 
> Pour résumer oui très lourd comparé à tous les 12" présent sur le marché PC, le max que j'ai vu c'est un sony avec 2Kg, l'avantage du ibook c'est son prix, mais on arrive à trouver des 14" avec lecteur optique bcp plus léger que le ibook 12", ca doit faire bizzare d'entendre ca pour les mac users car pour vous le ibook est le plus léger des portables, mais de ce point de vue la Mac devrait faire des efforts, autant leur gros modèles sont légers autant les 12 et 14" sont "très" lourd, en comparaison des deux mondes



tu dis n'importe quoi...

donne un lien


----------



## eTeks (8 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu dis n'importe quoi...
> donne un lien



T'as pas entendu parlé de la technologie pour portables Intel                                                                                                  Centrino. Ca a eu apparemment un effet efficace sur le poids des machines. 
Des preuves ? Par exemple le DELL Latitude D400 12' : 1,7 kg 

Attention ! on est bien d'accord on parle de poids et pas de prix. C'est bien pour ça que finalement j'ai commandé un iBook 12'


----------



## Sir (8 Novembre 2003)

Il dit vrai , il existe un Vaio a 16 000 francs tout de meme qui fait 2 kg :  là.


----------



## Mulder (8 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Des preuves ? Par exemple le DELL Latitude D400 12' : 1,7 kg
> 
> Attention ! on est bien d'accord on parle de poids et pas de prix. C'est bien pour ça que finalement j'ai commandé un iBook 12'



Remarques, tu as bien fait parce que comme ça tu as un lecteur combo intégré et pas dans je ne sais quelle baie externe


----------



## eTeks (8 Novembre 2003)

C'est surtout à cause de Java3D que j'ai bien failli basculer du côté obscure mais comme Apple s'est enfin décidé à le fournir sous MacOS X, je regrette d'autant moins d'avoir pris un iBook !


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas entendu parlé de la technologie pour portables Intel                                                                                                  Centrino. Ca a eu apparemment un effet efficace sur le poids des machines.
> Des preuves ? Par exemple le DELL Latitude D400 12' : 1,7 kg
> 
> Attention ! on est bien d'accord on parle de poids et pas de prix. C'est bien pour ça que finalement j'ai commandé un iBook 12'



non, je ne suis pas d'accord... on parle de l'ibook qui est un poids lourd, j'aimerais que l'on me donne le moindre PC qui dispose, comme je l'ai dit, d'un combo, d'un DD 60, de airport, deux USB, etc... et qui pèse moins de 2,4kg.


----------



## bobby001 (8 Novembre 2003)

Samsung X10 14" XGA : 1,8Kg
T40 d'ibm 14" SXGA+ ou XGA : 2,2Kg
Sony Z1 14" SXGA+ : 2Kg
Sony V505 12" : 2Kg (je le trouve deja lourd celui la)
IBM X31 12" (sans combo) : 1,7Kg

et le fin du fin

Toshiba R100 12" sans lecteur optique : 1Kg

Me sortait pas qu'un lecteur pèse 1,2Kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ca pèse 300g à tout cassé.

Et le pire c'est le marché japonais il te propose des 12" avec combo intégré pour environ 1,5Kg, y'en a très peu en europe mais ca existe et perso, un 12" avec lecteur externe livré avec me convient bcp plus qu'un poids lourd avec lecteur intégré, car tu t'en sers pas tous le temps du lecteur, enfin pour mon utilisation.

Comme j'ai déjà dit pour les MACistes ca peut paraitre abbérant mes propos sur le poids du ibook mais faudrait ouvrir les yeux un peu sur le monde informatique qui vous entoure et pas se résumer à MAC.

Et comme j'ai déjà dit le gros avantages du ibook c'est son prix


----------



## decoris (8 Novembre 2003)

bobby001 a dit:
			
		

> Et comme j'ai déjà dit le gros avantages du ibook c'est son prix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Novembre 2003)

Non mais Bobby a pas tort, y'a aussi une demande pour un portable ultra leger et je pense qu'Apple surveille quand meme la concurrence, ils ont quand meme bien baisse les prix car ils n'etaient plus trop concurrentiels en septembre.
Et il y'a plusieurs pistes au niveau du design de l'iBook. le cadre autour de l'ecran fait presque 2 cm de large, soit on peut y loger un 13" a la place du 12" soit on rend la machine plus compacte (mais ca impliquerait une reduction de la largeur du clavier??).

Mais il faut garder a l'esprit que l'iBook est un portable d'entree de gamme chez Apple, son equipement, ses materiaux et son design feront en sorte d'etre moins chers a produire, donc moins de sophistication. Mais ils peuvent aussi tirer profit de l'experience de l'iPod, de plus en plus fin et elegant.


----------



## bobby001 (9 Novembre 2003)

Voici le bel exemple d'un MAC-intégriste : on met le doigt sur un défaut et ca s'enflamme. Je te rappelle quand même que dans ce topic je pose des questions car je suis intéressé par la bête, du matos, aussi cher soit il, aura tjrs des défauts je ne les ai qu'énuméré par rapport aux critères qui me semble important, si tu prends le poids tel quel : effectivement il est pas lourd mais si tu compares à la concurrence il l'est...

En plus y'a une chose que tu maitrise pas, c'est la notion de marché : en Europe plus les chiffres sont gros plus ca se vends, en asie c'est l'inverse, un ultra de 12" qui coute 3000 ici vaut moins de 2000 la bas, pour les grosses machines c'est l'inverses car ca interesse peu de gens donc marché de niche = augmentation des prix car faible quantité. Je suis le premier à être dégouté de pas trouver des ultra de 12" en France à prix correct. Est ce une raison pour tout pardonner à Apple parce qu'il en propose un en ne tenant pas compte d'un critère important pour ce type de machine ?

Tout ça pour dire que la notion de prix n'a peu d'importance car il va du simple au double d'un pays à l'autre, des ultras de 12" à moinsde 2000 t'en trouve à la pelle au japon, ca existe mais très peu sont importés mais ils existent et sont bcp plus léger que le ibook 12".

Par contre là ou je tire le chapeau à Apple c'est sur leur gros modèles PB qui sont de vrais poids plumes, par contre un portable de 17" pour moi c'est plus un portable il te faut une valise pour le trimballer, et pour le déballé dans l'avion, voiture, ou train je te raconte pas la merde.

Pour moi un bon portable c'est un portable aux performances correcte avec CG à mémoire dédiée (dans le monde pc ca existe à mémoire partagée et bonjour la merde),léger et autonome.

au fait si pour toi le 12" est léger : que penses tu du poids du 14" ?

Après ta réponse notre discussion est close, tu essaies de défendre le poids avec le prix, alors que l'on parle juste du poids brut de la bête par rapport à ce qui existe, et j'ai jamais dit que c'était de la merde juste que c'était un petit défaut...


----------



## decoris (9 Novembre 2003)

l'ibook n'est pas positionné comme un ultra-léger!!!!!!!! il faut vous le dire en quelle langue...

regarde du coté du powerbook 12, qui lui est positionné en ultracompact tout intégré, qui pèse un peu moins de 2,1kg, avec graveur DVD, DD80, BT, AE, etc...
trouve un PC aussi bien équipé que le PB 12 et qui pèse moins lourd...

je le répère : l'ibook n'est pas a comparer aux PC ultra-léger, mais aux PC à 1200EUR, qui sont tous aux alentours de 3kg!!!
ce que je pense du poids du 14? il est normal, pour un portable de cette taille et de ce prix, voir un peu plus léger que les concurrents PC (2,7 contre en moyenne 3kg)
les powerbook sont tous très bien positionnés (je dirais même qu'il n'y a pas mieux) niveau intégration/poids...
sur ce, va t'acheter un ultraportable à 2000EUR au japon, et on en parle plus...





_non mais franchement, qu'est ce qu'on en a a foutre de 300g de différence? c'est le poids d'un bouquin ou d'un palm...insensible dans un sac à dos!_


----------



## bobby001 (9 Novembre 2003)

S'il est pas positionné comme un ultra léger pkoi viens tu me les casser quand je te dis qu'il est un peu lourd pour un 12".

Lol 100g de moins et le PB 12" passe dans la catégorie des ultra légers...

Laisse tomber tu n'es pas cohérent dans tes propos, tu parles de positionnement de prix etc... je te parle simplement de poids ...

Pour info un pc portable à 1200 ca tourne dans les 3,5/4Kg car gros processeur difficile a refroidir, grand écran, tout pour plaire à l'européen moyen ...

Sur ce je te laisse dans ton intégrisme/fanatisme incohérent comme j'en ai vu pas mal dans certains post ici


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> _non mais franchement, qu'est ce qu'on en a a foutre de 300g de différence? c'est le poids d'un bouquin ou d'un palm...insensible dans un sac à dos!_



ta pas l'habitude d'avoir des portables (différent) dans mes main, et bien ça ce voit tout de suite la différence


----------



## bobby001 (9 Novembre 2003)

Y'a aussi une chose à pas oublier, c'est fait pour être bouger et pas uniquement dans un sac à dos, quand tu changes de pièces tu le prends comment ton portable ?

Moi perso j'ai un IBM réputé pour sa robustesse, je me permets de le choper par le coin inférieur droit écran ouvert et je change de pièce comme ça, ca permet  de montré aussi un truc a un client en le tenant d'une main et en tapant avec l'autre main(pas recommandé pour tous les portables seuls les plus solides supporte ce traitement, je sais pas si l'ibook le supporte, le powerbook surement), j'en vois plein fermer le PC et le prendre comme un bouquin sous le bras car il est trop lourd et plus il est lourd moins il supporte ce genre de chose et je peux te dire qu'entre un portable de 1,7Kg (compaq Evo N400C  12"avec batterie sup) et mon IBM de 2,4Kg avec batterie high capacity y'a une sacrée diff, le poids de 2,4Kg est vraiment limite pour ce genre d'exercice (amplifiée par la mauvaise répartition du poids engendrée par la grosse batterie).

Comme l'a souligné Mulder la réduction de la taille et du poids amène la sortie du lecteur optique du portable même (base ou baie externe), moi perso ca me dérange pas vu le peu que j'utilise le lecteur interne, j'utilise bcp plus mon graveur DVD de meilleur qualité que le combo pour tous les travaux (extraction, lecture, gravure etc... Je comprenne que ca puisse faire chier certains, mais je rappelle qu'un lecteur optique sur un 12" ne justifie pas le poids du Ibook, Toshiba arrive à faire un 12" de 1Kg sans lecteur, un lecteur pèse pas 1,2Kg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le Toshiba a des défauts comme le HD 1,8" très cher a remplacé et la capacité est trop petite sur ces HD, pas de trackpoint sur un modèles pro ca fait zarb, mais le reste me laisse sur le cul, y compris son prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3000 HT )

Decoris : Evite de parler de sujet que tu ne maitrises pas, le poids du Ibook est un avis perso, t'es pas obligé d'être d'accord avec moi, néanmoins tu serais gentil d'arrêter de dire que je suis un fou parce que TOI tu le trouves léger et pas cher (dernier critère que je partage entièrement avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------

